# DIY Arrow holder and case $10 a peice!



## Duder51 (Jul 3, 2011)

bought all parts at local ace hardware.
Arrow holder is 5 parts.
1 1/4 inch pvc 1 ft piece
1 threaded coupler 1 1/4 inch
1 1/4 inch threaded plate
4 sheet rock screws
1 piece of wood any size

Arrow case is 3 parts
1 pvc 4" piece by length of your arrows +2 inches
2 4 inch caps.
1 4 ft piece of para cord.
I drilled a hole in the caps and tied knots inside both ends to make a sling.
I also put Vasoline inside one of the caps to slide cap off easy (very difficult to get off with out).
I painted with left over hunter orange paint and other one with stone texture paint.
Stoked!
Happy DIY!


----------



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

nice, very nice!
I will copy your design sir!


----------



## Rockram1 (May 8, 2011)

I like the stone paint just an idea braid the paracord that would be cool. Looks great


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

nice arrow case!


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Cool*

Very cool, I'm toying around with a cardboard tube I got from work, that held prints and drawings for an arrow tube. My question is, did you do anything to keep the arrows from clunking around against each other and the inside of the tube? Im a bit concerned about my fletches getting bent or folded from bouncing around in the tube.

Thanks
Mat


----------



## cntryislandboy (Aug 20, 2010)

i like it, very nice, think i am going to have to make one of those for a up coming road trip


----------



## 1Dawg (Feb 21, 2009)

I had the same type tube. I put some left over foam in the bottom and top of the tune. Works great , i also 
Wrapped mine with camo duct tape to hide the card board. I like it because it 
is lighter then PVC.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been using a cardboard poster tube or whatever but that looks nice, is it heavy?


----------



## Duder51 (Jul 3, 2011)

Not heavy at all, and I have not put any thing in it except arrows. I cut the tube 1 inch longer then my arrows, there are about 20 in there with room to spare! All good ideas! White PVC is not heavy at all.


----------

